# Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan Ju-Jitsu



## bladenosh (Mar 29, 2006)

Jujutsu.... but the romanized is how they spelled it.
I am completely new to Jujutsu, but not to fighting. I have sparred and street fought for years now, which isnt saying as much as I had thought before. I am 18, and been interested in fighting since I was 14. Never formally trained, but I come from a family of martial artists who showed me a few things. Anyways, its was my first day yesterday, and I went against a Jujutsu blackbelt in throw sparring, and was completely helpless. I had not made use of the mechanics and stamina saving techniques. Although, I was also fumbled by use of the Gee. I was intrigued with the fluid motions as opposed to my harsh, powerful grecko style takedowns, and jujutsu leg sweeps/underhook directioning.

My question is this, how does Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan Jujutsu compare to other Jujutsu styles? They focused only on throws (Using the Gee), falling, and large joint locks. Also, could I be directed to a site with walkthroughs on techniques?

For the yellowbelt test we must know of course correct introductory falls (Mae Mawari Ukemi, Ushiro Ukemi, Yoko Ukemi). Our takedowns we must know are Seoi-Nage, Kata-Eri-Seoi-Nage, Tai-Otoshi, Uchimata, O-Goshi, Ouchi-Gari, Kouchi-Gari, Osoto Gari, and Harai Goshi. Kesa-Gatame is another technique, which I have no clue what it is yet... and the only submission is Juji-Garame.

They say I need to buy the Seiei Kan Ju-Jitsu book.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Apr 1, 2006)

try the KARATE sub forum, Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan has been discussed very extensively. It is basically Mr. Don Madden's style, with help from a Swedish Jujutsuka whose name escapes me at this moment.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 5, 2006)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> ...a Swedish Jujutsuka whose name escapes me at this moment.


Bo Kimley


----------



## bladenosh (Apr 10, 2006)

I am at Don Madden's dojo. I had the honor to meet the man. He's a great guy, and has a wonderful legacy behind him. I'm excited to train with him.


----------



## ryudo634 (May 17, 2006)

bladenosh said:
			
		

> I am at Don Madden's dojo. I had the honor to meet the man. He's a great guy, and has a wonderful legacy behind him. I'm excited to train with him.


What's your name BladeNosh. I started Ju Jitsu last night at Don's dojo. I'm also in karate there.


----------



## bladenosh (May 30, 2006)

Brad
I'm sure youve met me... Now, I've been there a few weeks. I missed the last 2 weeks though, my friend died and I graduated. I'm getting more used to jujutsu now, and of course still practice at home.


----------

